# Corps attendance



## joe_2701 (18 Feb 2005)

I know that at my corps, our numbers have gone from mid 50's to low 60's (back when I first joined) and now we're lucky to have 20 some cadets on a good night! I know some of the problems, but they're not always that easy to fix. ie: Kids dont like drill. To all us seniors, when a youlng one quits because they're tired, I know i think "Wow, tired after 2 months, I've been in 3 1/2 years, and i still LOVE it".

So my question is, are all corps having this problem? and also, what are some good recruiting ideas? other than simply going to schools and saying "Cadets is fun".


----------



## Excolis (18 Feb 2005)

have your officers talk to your afilliated unit, and try to get in on a recruit drive when they run one.  you an always run a recruit drive on your own aas well.  one unit from where i am located, ran a recruiting drive, and managed to bring it 100 kids.   they set up at a parking lot (with the approval of the stores owners) and had the unit they are affiliated with come in with trucks and equipment.   it worked great.   just a few ideas.     hope all works out for you.


----------



## tabernac (18 Feb 2005)

joe_2701 said:
			
		

> I know that at my corps, our numbers have gone from mid 50's to low 60's (back when I first joined) and now we're lucky to have 20 some cadets on a good night! I know some of the problems, but they're not always that easy to fix. ie: Kids dont like drill. To all us seniors, when a youlng one quits because they're tired, I know i think "Wow, tired after 2 months, I've been in 3 1/2 years, and i still LOVE it".
> 
> So my question is, are all corps having this problem? and also, what are some good recruiting ideas? other than simply going to schools and saying "Cadets is fun".


Attendance at my corps is much the same, with high 50's/ low 60's, but usually at least 40 cadets show up for parade(on a not so good night, on a good night usually 45-50 people). I think of the only difference is the calibre of the Officers. One of the main reasons I always make it to parade night is that fact that all of our officers are very accepting people(to a point). But it probably also helps that most of the officers have a) been through the corps as a cadet or b) have been with the corps for a very long time. In September our CO suggested that the cadet who brings in the most recruits gets $100 for a reward.
Besides this I can't really help you out with recruiting other than to repeat what airborne suggested.

Edit: Grammar


----------



## condor888000 (18 Feb 2005)

One thing, empahsise the more enjoyable portions. Drill is still importent but it is not the be-all-end-all of cadets. Make sure they understand that and your numbers should stop dropping from dislike of drill alone. But make sure they know of all the camps, the bush weekends, the exchanges that they can experience.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (19 Feb 2005)

A majority of corps are facing lower numbers then they were a few years ago (at least this is my observation).  My corps goes out to our local malls for recruiting efforts, and fundraising (we're out there this weekend actually).  We did a big recruiting effort last year, had cadets in the mall with field radios ... we had a jeep brought in and set up an improvised shelter.  We also had cadets in dress uniform and our seniors in ceremonial dress giving out information and answering questions.  It seemed to work very well.  As whats already been said, teach them some of the fun aspects ... like what experiances they can get from being a cadet, what they do on field exercises, etc.


----------



## cursedhighlander (20 Feb 2005)

I know exactly what your talking about. My former R.S.M (CWO Escobar) said that when he first joined he had seen 80 cadets usually but through the years he saw our numbers dwindle to say 29. Since I've been here (which has been about 11 months) I think our numbers are really small. However my training officer (Lt.Campell) said we are the biggest cadet corps on Vancouver Island. This made me disappointed in the lack of enthusiasm that cadets show by not showing up. Some give exuses such as school and homework. British Columbia has a new graduation system which includes grade 10's for graduation requirments and we need 80 credits instead of 52. I am in grade 10 and my grade 10 class is the first to ever have this new system used on us. When I tell my fellow cadets about it they give other exuses that involves their social life and I say "I don't want to get into that." The school im in is full of jerks and has a very non-intersupportive environment. I don't know about any other corps but I think that some reasons my corps doesn't have that many cadets is that kid's think they are "too cool" or "hate the army because they don't want to go to war when they grow up" They don't understand that cadets is a youth group to develop maturity and leadership skills etc. Even my grade 9 english teacher asked my air cadet friend what it's like to be in the army when we were studying the American revolution. Once again these are just some reasons for my corps not all corps in general. By the way our CO has given a 50$ reward to the cadet who has brought in the msot recruits.


----------



## tabernac (20 Feb 2005)

cursedhighlander said:
			
		

> I know exactly what your talking about. My former R.S.M (CWO Escobar) said that when he first joined he had seen 80 cadets usually but through the years he saw our numbers dwindle to say 29.


One of the CI's at my corps, used to be a cadet in the late 70's early 80's. He said that on a good day you could have up to 250 - 275 cadets show up for a mandatory events (Battle of the Atlantic, Rememberance Day) and camps. But he said that on a normal parade night there was usually at least 130 cadets. Any one else have stories of HUGE corps? (Compared to todays numbers, where your lucky to get 60-70 cadets on parade)


----------



## q_1966 (20 Feb 2005)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> (Compared to todays numbers, where your lucky to get 60-70 cadets on parade)



that sounds like a dream number to me...but I remember when our corps had 2 platoons, and thats dwindled down to one


----------



## tabernac (20 Feb 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> that sounds like a dream number to me...but I remember when our corps had 2 platoons, and thats dwindled down to one



This is for all the Army cadets on this Forum(including Air), in Sea cadets Corps you have HQ(compsed of QPO1s and above), the Guard, the Band(for the larger corps), A company, and B company(not sure if there are corps with a 3rd). In each company you'll have x number of divisions (i.e. in B company we have Magnifacent Division and Bonaventure Division). Each division at my corps(including the band and guard) is about 8-14 people.


----------



## cursedhighlander (21 Feb 2005)

that sounds like a dream number to me...but I remember when our corps had 2 platoons, and thats dwindled down to one

My corps had 3 platoons but just this year our corps made a new platoon which is for the band. So we have 4 slightly smaller platoons. Anyone else changed from normal platoons to a band platoon just this year?


----------



## tabernac (21 Feb 2005)

cursedhighlander said:
			
		

> that sounds like a dream number to me...but I remember when our corps had 2 platoons, and thats dwindled down to one



My corps had 3 platoons but just this year our corps made a new platoon which is for the band. So we have 4 slightly smaller platoons. Anyone else changed from normal platoons to a band platoon just this year?

So when you had march past the band was split up, and the band members were all in different platoons?


----------



## cursedhighlander (21 Feb 2005)

I'm saying for regular training nights and PT nights. However, on CO's parades the band had their ow


----------



## cursedhighlander (21 Feb 2005)

I'm saying for regular training nights and PT nights. However, on CO's parades the band had their own platoon during the whole parade. (The last post was accidental)


----------



## Chang (21 Feb 2005)

yea our corps is pretty small too. 25-30 on a usual night and 30-35 on a good night


----------



## Docherty (21 Feb 2005)

Last time I visted it was pretty low like 20 at most, and it was about the same before.  How did you guys pick up so many new recruits?


----------



## Jonny Boy (22 Feb 2005)

in my corp we do not have much of a problem with numbers i think we have 100 on paper. what we do is the most basic and easier thing you can do. we spend like a 1 month period at the beginning and end of the training year and we go to schools and give demonstrations of drill diffrent uniforms and tell the cadets about camps that they can got to. we also tell them of the good experiences that we have had. 

we usually get about 30 - 40 sign up and out of that we will have like 15 show up. we have had a steady recruit platoon the whole year of about 10 -15 cadets. after they complete there 5 week recruit training course they will get there uniform and they will move on to green star.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (26 Feb 2005)

Lately my corps has been having the same problems, on a good night we can get roughly 30-40 cadets(including the recruit troop) but last week only about 21 cadet's showed up. I can attest I wasnt there either :-[, But my Corp has a problem, at then end of this year and the beginging of next year we will have lost all of our senior NCO's, Sergents and above, either they have aged out or are going to the nearest reserve unit. This I am sure will either lead to a complete reorganisation of my corp or even Disbandment...our numbers are low enough though we are performing very well (Zone shoot 3rd, ACC 4th...we're going to do better this year! and a decent drill/VMC team). I was wondering if there was anything I a jr NCO could do to help my corp be as great as it used to be. I.e. recruiting and talking to the officers to try and organise acctivity's. Thanks alot for any help

UBIQUE!!!


----------



## Chang (27 Feb 2005)

yea, almost all sgts and above in my corps (including myself) are aging out/off to university next year...thats why we're training alot of junoir ncos (mbdrs) to fill up leadership positions


----------



## Zedic_1913 (27 Feb 2005)

In June my corps is tentatively losing the RSM, all but 1 MWO, and a WO.   We will be left with one person with NSCE (who right now is a MCpl).   We have started discussing ways to restructure the corps to accommodate this.  Every corps has their ups and downs, it's simply a matter of being able to prepare for it effectively and for the corps to adapt and overcome.


----------



## tabernac (1 Mar 2005)

Cpl.Banks(Cdt.) said:
			
		

> Lately my corps has been having the same problems, on a good night we can get roughly 30-40 cadets(including the recruit troop) but last week only about 21 cadet's showed up.



I thought that was a big drop until I want to C of F's(Ceremony of the Flags) practice yesterday. Usually we have most of the corps (50-60 cadets), but we had 19 people show up. Not a good sign.


----------



## Kiltmann (10 Mar 2005)

Our corps (3125) is relatively new. We have only 20 cadets in two platoons including our platoon commanders and RSM. I am one of only 6 NCOs. One WO, two MCpls and three Cpls. The rest are new recruits. 

Also, we have 14 Green Stars, 4 Red Stars, *1* Silver Star and our RSM is Gold Star. Our WO (lucky her) is going to Edmonton this weekend for her NSCE qualifications. 

Anyway, I better go. Have a nice day.


----------



## armygurl_557 (11 Mar 2005)

> One of the CI's at my corps, used to be a cadet in the late 70's early 80's. He said that on a good day you could have up to 250 - 275 cadets show up for a mandatory events (Battle of the Atlantic, Rememberance Day) and camps. But he said that on a normal parade night there was usually at least 130 cadets. Any one else have stories of HUGE corps? (Compared to todays numbers, where your lucky to get 60-70 cadets on parade)




My Corps has 203 on Paper but in reality most of them are Recruits who have long since quit, so 150 on a Good Night is our Attendance


----------



## Saorse (11 Mar 2005)

Is Brampton a big place, I presume? Or a place with a large drawing area?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (11 Mar 2005)

Brampton is a suburb of Toronto, although there is an abundance of cadet corps in Toronto ... I believe Brampton only has the one Army corps.


----------



## Jonny Boy (11 Mar 2005)

ya i have only heard of the lorne scots in bramton.


----------



## armygurl_557 (11 Mar 2005)

Yeah, there is only one Army Cadet Corps but we have 2 Air and 1 sea. We may need another corps, because there are sooo many of us that the armouries cant fit us all..


----------



## Burrows (11 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> ya i have only heard of the lorne scots in bramton.



Hey!!! Im from Oakville


----------



## Jonny Boy (12 Mar 2005)

i know there are other Lorne Scots. i meant to say there is only one army cadet corp in Brampton and it is the Lorne Scots.


----------



## tabernac (12 Mar 2005)

I'm going to go off topic a little here. 
I just got back from my corps bottle drive. Some of the cadets brought friends(don't really know why). Of the friends who came, one of the girls was a cadet at RCSCC Resolute. She started to try to "recruiting" people from our corps into hers. Although there are awards for most NE (New Entry) cadets recruited, she was "stealing" cadets for her corps. IMO this is very extremely un-ethical, and the fact that the CIC's did not inform cadets about the do's and don'ts of recruiting, is inexcusable. What do you(any one who reads this post, cadet or not) think of this?


----------



## Saorse (12 Mar 2005)

Extremely, extremely disrespectful. You'll never see the Navy recruit the Air Force. (broad example, but point made, even if in this case, it's army - army)


----------



## ouyin2000 (12 Mar 2005)

you should never have to resport to "recruiting" people from other corps/squadrons to your own.

if you have to resort to something like that, then you should seriously rethink your recruiting strategy


----------



## tabernac (13 Mar 2005)

Should I inform our CO (RCSCC Warrior)? Or would this be steping over the line?


----------



## Saorse (13 Mar 2005)

What do you think? (Not said insultingly: an honest question)


----------



## ouyin2000 (13 Mar 2005)

informing your CO might be the best thing, have them contact the other corps and discuss the situation


----------



## tabernac (13 Mar 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> informing your CO might be the best thing, have them contact the other corps and discuss the situation



Well, my dad, who heared the cadet recruiting people from our corps, brought it up to the XO today (the 2IC for the corps, to all army cadets who do not know what it is). It seems like the out corps could care less about "in-recruiting", because all she did was laugh. I don't know if it was nervous laughter, or something along those lines.


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (16 Mar 2005)

Last year my SQN had 140 cadets but half of them quiet now we 60-80 if were luckly. Out of the 60-80
cadets over half are new cadets.  The size of your corps or SQN has a lot to do where it is.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (20 Mar 2005)

Sgt.Fitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Last year my SQN had 140 cadets but half of them quiet now we 60-80 if were luckly. Out of the 60-80
> cadets over half are new cadets.   The size of your corps or SQN has a lot to do where it is.


 use spell check before you post.

anyway we have about 30 cadets on a good night, but at the beginning of last year and the year before that we had around 60 cadets.


----------



## Saorse (20 Mar 2005)

Have any corps seen _growth_?


----------



## joe_2701 (21 Mar 2005)

I would have to say that one of the problems with having people join cadets is that most people seem to think that its all one big boot camp with Major Payne in your face yelling at you and shaving your head. Obviously this isnt the truth. And as much as we can hand out pamphlets, theres always the naysayers out there telling their friends that "cadets isnt cool". Our generation (or at least part of it) lacks pride.


----------



## Saorse (21 Mar 2005)

Our generation also suffers from an extreme lack of work ethic and enthusiasm towards things other than an X-Box.


----------



## 1746EME_girl (21 Mar 2005)

The same thing happends at my corps. Kids come and go, I try to keep the new cadets interested, but some if them don't like Army Cadets, I've accepted that fact. It's a shame though that more kids don't join, I've seen the cadet program do great things for the kids who join.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (24 Mar 2005)

In the last few weeks my corp has grown. Tonight our two regular troops paraded 24 cadets combined. With the seniors it was about 30. Our recruit troop was a wopping 22 cadets. All of them had joined within the last 3 weeks. I don't know where all the kids came from but hey at least we have kids.


----------



## Chang (28 Mar 2005)

my corps is seeing a slow growth but at least its growing!


----------



## Dane (29 Mar 2005)

The Army Cadet programme has seen a net increase since I joined in 2001, my Corps has gone down though. Maybe it's because there are so many new units, plus a lot of Corps hold a lot of dead weight (names on paper you haven't seen for a long time but don't get around to SOSing because your officers feel they're better than the system and want the increased budget, but then when the region sees your actual strength at annual their plan becomes foiled.)


----------



## Zedic_1913 (29 Mar 2005)

Dane said:
			
		

> The Army Cadet programme has seen a net increase since I joined in 2001, my Corps has gone down though. Maybe it's because there are so many new units, plus a lot of Corps hold a lot of dead weight (names on paper you haven't seen for a long time but don't get around to SOSing because your officers feel they're better than the system and want the increased budget, but then when the region sees your actual strength at annual their plan becomes foiled.)


So true, I know of a corps that paraded around 70 or 80 at annual but claimed a quota of 175.

On a side note, I joined in 99, should I feel old?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (29 Mar 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> On a side note, I joined in 99, should I feel old?



Yep... 6 years in cadets, I would feel old.


----------



## ouyin2000 (29 Mar 2005)

no zedic, you shouldnt...i joined in October '98 so im "older" than you 

but the only reason i feel "old" is because i am now allowed to say "When I was a cadet...."


----------



## Zedic_1913 (30 Mar 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> no zedic, you shouldnt...i joined in October '98 so im "older" than you
> 
> but the only reason i feel "old" is because i am now allowed to say "When I was a cadet...."



Oh but I'm allowed to say that too ... and of course I also on occaision start some typical old age rants "back in my day I had to march accross the parade square through 3 feet of snow uphill both ways." .... wow I need to retire ... or perhaps just get some sleep.


----------



## primer (1 Apr 2005)

The best way to Recruiting is to have a sign out on the side of the street by your unit. My unit has been doing it for the past 5 years  and have Recruiting more that 400 new cadet over those years.


----------



## Saorse (1 Apr 2005)

Sure hasn't helped us.


----------



## 3RCR_Thomas (22 Apr 2005)

At my corps we have 1 CWO 3 SGTMAJ's and only 30 cdts on a ok night .


----------



## ouyin2000 (22 Apr 2005)

thats harsh...


----------



## Saorse (22 Apr 2005)

We've got to get our number on paper over 30 or we are entitled to but one CWO _*or*_ one MWO.


----------



## ouyin2000 (22 Apr 2005)

yes, seeing as that's the national standard...


----------



## Jonny Boy (22 Apr 2005)

they have changes the standards. i am not sure what they are but as of February they have changed. my corp has like 100 on paper and we are only allowed 2 MWO's 1 CWO, and like 6 WO's , you are allowed as many of the other ranks as you want.

EDIT-  to reach the rank of WO you must now have NSCE, sucks i know


----------



## cpl-cam (22 Apr 2005)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> One of the CI's at my corps, used to be a cadet in the late 70's early 80's. He said that on a good day you could have up to 250 - 275 cadets show up for a mandatory events (Battle of the Atlantic, Rememberance Day) and camps. But he said that on a normal parade night there was usually at least 130 cadets. Any one else have stories of HUGE corps? (Compared to todays numbers, where your lucky to get 60-70 cadets on parade)


Way back in the glorious days of my time 176 RCACS we had over 200 on paper and probally 150 every night. This ment 4 normal flights plus band plus flag party. This made for good braging rights but the classes sucked since they were so big so we split into 176 and 199 RCACS. So now I'm with 199 and we have about 100 on paper and the lowest I'm aware of is 49 people so considering this was a crapy night it's not half bad. We usually get around 75  think so I'm content with the turn out.


----------



## Jonny Boy (23 Apr 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Really? Glad I left when I did, or I'd have been demoted.



ya it is good because right now in our corp we don't have 3 WO's and they are all NSCE. starting  in september we are going to have to cut back on one MWO though. we usually have MWO's for positions like DSM and the 2 SSM's now one of those 3 will have to be a WO.


----------



## Saorse (24 Apr 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Really? Glad I left when I did, or I'd have been demoted.


You actually wouldn't have been, unless you had too many WO's under the new standards.


----------



## tabernac (24 Apr 2005)

Currently we have about 70 people on paper, with around 60 showing up on parade nights.
We currently have: 
1 CPO1 (the Cox'n, and the equivalent of a CWO, right now she is in Australia)
1 CPO2 (equivalent of a MWO, he is the band PO, and currently the acting Cox'n)
7 PO1 (equivalent of a WO)
1 QPO1 (No equivalent, but higher then Sgt, lower then WO)
12 PO2 (equvalent of a Sgt, most of them are being promoted by the end of the year to QPO1)

Edit: Grammar


----------



## tabernac (26 Apr 2005)

How is the command structure of your respective corps?


----------



## Jonny Boy (26 Apr 2005)

who's?  do you mean everyones?


----------



## condor888000 (26 Apr 2005)

At 51 we have:
1 WO1:
Cadet Sqn Comd

2 WO2s:
1 each Sqn Deputy Comd, and SWO

8 FSgts: 
1 each per flight as IC, with #1 and #3 having a FSgt 2IC as well, 1 training NCO, 1 Drill NCO

3 Sgts in senior positions:
2 as Flt 2IC (#2, and #4) and 1 dress and deportment NCO

1 Cpl:
Admin NCO and Senior duty NCO

As well we have an additional 9 Sgts in section comd positions throughout the flights, and 3 Cpls in the same positions.

We're short Sgts and WO2s, and over on FSgts. We'll likely see one FSgt promoted to WO2 by the end of June at the latest. Sgts, could see up to 3 new ones as soon as tonight.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (26 Apr 2005)

We have:
1 CWO
RSM

1 MWO
DSM

2 WOs
Trp. Com.

6 Sgts
Section Commanders, 3 per troop

4 Mcpls
Section 2ics

Then a mixture of Cpls, Trps, Cdts and Rcts. Our corp has a pretty healthy rank structure.


----------



## tabernac (26 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> who's?   do you mean everyones?



Yes, basically anyone who is in cadets, and is aware of their corps' leadership. (as in what rank, and number of)


----------



## tabernac (26 Apr 2005)

Oops, could a mod delete this post?


----------



## Saorse (26 Apr 2005)

We have.... (out of 30, remember)

1 CWO

1 MWO

1 WO

6 Sgts

1 MCpl

Our MCpl number is about to rise up to about 7 or 8 at ACR. We have a very, _very_ lopsided structure, and as we are losing 8 cadets above the rank of MCpl this year, we need to recruit and badly.


----------



## Jonny Boy (27 Apr 2005)

around 100 cadet in my corp.

1 CWO -RSM

3 MWO's - DSM, 2 SSM's

3 WO's  

6 SGT's - troop ic's, HQ staff

9 M/Cpl's crew commanders, phone callers.

10-12 Cpl's

and the rest are mixed between Tpr's and Cdt's


----------



## tabernac (27 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> around 100 cadet in my corp.



On paper, or people who actually show up? On paper my corps has about 90, with 60 routinely showing up.


----------



## Jonny Boy (27 Apr 2005)

ya 100 on paper. we probably get about 70'ish on a good night. most of the cadets on paper are active but there will always be those days where certain cadets don't show up for certain reasons. my sqd had around 35 today. it is pretty good.


----------



## william (27 Apr 2005)

My sqd. attendance has been very poor lately many people aren't showing up. We have about 75 cadets signed up but only about 40 are showing up on regular bases. At the start of the year we had up to 90 cadets coming but then some of them quit. Then through the year we had almost everyone coming out every night, its just the past three weeks that the attendance has been bad. But then this usually happens this time of year because everyone is studying for final exams. But I still find the time to come out and so do many other cadets. I guess some cadets just lose interest this time of year with summer coming and all.


----------



## Jonny Boy (27 Apr 2005)

i find the worst time for cadets not showing is right after camp. they have just had a great summer, and face it for a cadet coming back and doing star level training it is kind of boring, especially right after camp.


----------



## william (28 Apr 2005)

Actually I think its the best time at my sqd. because we usually get a lot of new recruits. Some of them who like their experience in cadets bring their friends along too, I can think of a few cases where thats happened.


----------



## Saorse (28 Apr 2005)

The ACR always tends to draw in some swayers for our Corps.


----------



## Mcpl (18 May 2005)

Back when I joined we had maybe 20 cadets and if we were lucky then 30. 
That was four years ago. 

Now we have 160 on a good night. 130 on a normal night. We once had 200 but lots of them quit. 

Yep...


----------



## Dogbert (18 May 2005)

My old corps seems to have a history of ups and downs. When I joined it there was..maybe 14 kids on parade. At its peak there was close to 80 I think. Two full platoons, a colour party, and a very nice sized pipe band! But numbers slowly dropped again. When I went to the anual this past weekend to watch me old corps I saw the numbers down again. Two platoons with two ranks, and a very small band. A colour party though, which was nice.

Hopefully it will go back up again like it did before. I love seeing the corps almost rivaling the actual regiment!


----------



## tabernac (18 May 2005)

Mcpl said:
			
		

> Now we have 160 on a good night. 130 on a normal night.


Wow, I'm jealous. I wish my corps was that big... (not that I have anything to complain about, 60 on a regular night is okay) 
You must have quite a large drill deck to be able to hold everyone.


----------



## Mcpl (18 May 2005)

You should see how we have to squish together. 2 Squadrons, 4 platoons, 4 Platoon Commanders, 4 Platoon 2IC then the CSM and RSM. Thats a  lot of people. Our front Platoon Commanders our literaly 1 pace away from the RSM. 

Yep... Lots of people...


----------



## Burrows (18 May 2005)

Mcpl said:
			
		

> You should see how we have to squish together. 2 Squadrons, 4 platoons, 4 Platoon Commanders, 4 Platoon 2IC then the CSM and RSM. Thats a  lot of people. Our front Platoon Commanders our literaly 1 pace away from the RSM.
> 
> Yep... Lots of people...



Which is why you form up side to side instead of front and back?


----------



## Mcpl (19 May 2005)

exactly what we do.  

_________________
|  __'__      ___'__   |
| |       |     |        |   |     Wow that took me a long time. Its somting like that. Im sure you can figure out the parade positions and stuff.
| |____|     |____ |   |     Like I said its pretty crowded.
| __.'__       __.'__   |
||_____|  .  |____ |  |
|___'____.____'___ |


----------



## Mcpl (19 May 2005)

dang my last post didnt turn out very good... Oh well im sure you get the point


----------



## mcpl_spunky (19 May 2005)

well were lucky if we whvae two platoons ona good night. And if my partner and I can then we try to mooch up to the CO to let us march on the colors


----------



## monkeyskeleton (19 May 2005)

Making fun of people is not nice.  I suggest you stop being an idiot.

STAFF


----------



## Dogbert (19 May 2005)

we got served


----------



## condor888000 (19 May 2005)

monkeyskeleton said:
			
		

> All u people suck



Your profile said it all......"Immaginary Sgt"....... :


----------



## ouyin2000 (19 May 2005)

monkeyskeleton said:
			
		

> All u people suck


you're just mad that you can't be a cadet with us...


----------



## Burrows (19 May 2005)

Post edited.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 May 2005)

monkeyskeleton said:


> All u people suck



And you are in violation of the Conduct Guidelines consider yourself on verbal.


----------



## Sarah (28 May 2005)

Our corp is pretty small but it's somewhat new, we have so many recruits, though! About 30 recruits, out of maybe 60 in all the corp. Most of the recruits are going to become cadets tomorrow at the annual inspection, like me ! Then we'll still have a good 5 recruits who just joined, I'm sure there'll be another huge wave of them next year. A couple of cadets (who joined in the beginning of the year, I joined in January) told me during the beginning of the year, attendance was almost perfect, but it waned again after I joined and some people quit. The first week I was there we had about 4 recruits and on my 4th week there were like 30! I think some of the cadets who really like the army cadets program invite their friends along, that's why I joined.


----------



## C/Sgt. King (4 Jul 2005)

Well Our Corp has 3 Companies:

Alpha- 96 kids on paper
Bravo- 14 Kids on paper
Charlie-54 Kids on paper


----------



## Burrows (4 Jul 2005)

I believe the term persons or cadets is more appropriate, considering you are counting yourself as one of those "kids" on paper.

I assume Bravo is like a band or special company?


----------



## C/Sgt. King (4 Jul 2005)

EXCUSE ME "Cadets" not "Kids". No Bravo is not a special coy or our band, it's just our slack bag coy with ganster wannabe kids. Alpha is always on top. 

PS-> Does anyone else have JR. Cadets?


----------



## tabernac (4 Jul 2005)

C/Sgt. King said:
			
		

> Does anyone else have JR. Cadets?



Im assuming you mean something like Navy League Cadets, for kids age 9-12? Well my corp does have a Jr. cadet corps, NLCC C.B. Hill. 
www.nlcccbhill.ab.ca
A large percentage of our DND funding goes to them. (If I remeber correctly.)


----------



## armygurl_557 (4 Jul 2005)

Mcpl said:
			
		

> You should see how we have to squish together. 2 Squadrons, 4 platoons, 4 Platoon Commanders, 4 Platoon 2IC then the CSM and RSM. Thats a   lot of people. Our front Platoon Commanders our literaly 1 pace away from the RSM.
> 
> Yep... Lots of people...



How Many people are in your Corps? 
My Corps is squished together too, 

3 Companies :            Peel               Dufferin                  & Halton

2 Platoons each:      Amiens              Arras                       Hill 70
                             Sommes            Mons                      Festubert                   and The Recruit Platoon + Flag Party

1 Regimental Sgt Mjr,
 3 CSM's,
 1 Recruit Sgt Mjr,
 1 Flag Party Cmdr,
 6 Plt Cmdr's,
 6 2ic's,
 18 Sect. Cmdr's,
 7-10 Cadets per section,
 3 Flag Bearers[Including Flag Party Cmdr],
 3 Gaurds

I believe that we now have 197 on paper right now.


----------



## armygurl_557 (4 Jul 2005)

C/Sgt. King said:
			
		

> EXCUSE ME "Cadets" not "Kids". No Bravo is not a special coy or our band, it's just our slack bag coy with ganster wannabe kids. Alpha is always on top.
> 
> PS-> Does anyone else have JR. Cadets?



 AND By The way, There is no need for attitude in that post, a simple "Sorry, I'll use that term next time. Thankyou For You Constructive Criticism, Mr Burrows" Would have fit quite nicely. Or Even an   "Okay" would have been suffice. After All, You ARE in Cadets, You ARE a Cadet, so you should refer to yourself, and your fellow CADETS as Cadets.


----------



## Burrows (5 Jul 2005)

She gets a sticker.


----------



## armygurl_557 (5 Jul 2005)

I always Knew I was The Favourite Cookie..


----------



## Saorse (5 Jul 2005)

All of you cadets with big Corps should share.


----------



## yoman (5 Jul 2005)

Ok hears mine:

                              Wing

#1 squadron # 2 squadron # 3 squadron   Flag Party

2 flights,        2 flights,        band,          about 7 cadets (changes during the year)

25-30 cadets per flight, 30 cadets for band


Total about 150 cadets.


----------



## armygurl_557 (5 Jul 2005)

WO Saorse said:
			
		

> All of you cadets with big Corps should share.



Believe me, its not fun having a huge corps. Harder to get noticed for something and way more slack cadets..


----------



## yoman (5 Jul 2005)

Miss Caroline said:
			
		

> Believe me, its not fun having a huge corps. Harder to get noticed for something and way more slack cadets..



Yes I agree with what you said. But their are advantages too. Like we have quite a few optional/extra activities that cadets can participate in, that maybe smaller corps don't have do to their numbers.


----------



## armygurl_557 (5 Jul 2005)

yoman said:
			
		

> Yes I agree with what you said. But their are advantages too. Like we have quite a few optional/extra activities that cadets can participate in, that maybe smaller corps don't have do to their numbers.



Yeah thats true too, but if we have an optional activity that say we can only take 50 cadets on, 130 people can't go on it because we're huge.


----------



## yoman (5 Jul 2005)

Miss Caroline said:
			
		

> Yeah thats true too, but if we have an optional activity that say we can only take 50 cadets on, 130 people can't go on it because we're huge.



Since when does a whole corps/squadron want to go to an optional activity?     Usually we have plenty of room for everybody that wants to go. We always have enough room for the FTX's and such. The only time is when we go gliding or power flying, but we go pretty often so if you cant go the first time you have priority next time (this problem rarely occurs). The only time I was denied an activity is when we had are Standart First Air Course, only 12 spots for 150 cadets.


----------



## armygurl_557 (5 Jul 2005)

We have that problem when we do multi corps FTXs.. Like when we wne to Rattle Snake Point we were allowed  50 cadets and like 120 signed up saying they were interested.. We have more oppurtunities in our for optional exersises i guess.


----------



## tabernac (5 Jul 2005)

Miss Caroline said:
			
		

> How Many people are in your Corps?
> My Corps is squished together too,
> 
> 3 Companies :                  Peel                       Dufferin                           & Halton
> ...



HOLY *profane word here*, thats just a few people. As it stands, we have about 90 on paper, with about 60 who bother to show up.





One thing I find odd is that Army cadet corps do not have a guard, not do they have required arms drill, and Sea cadets do... (feel free to correct me if I was wrong)


----------



## Biggins (5 Jul 2005)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Im assuming you mean something like Navy League Cadets, for kids age 9-12? Well my corp does have a Jr. cadet corps, NLCC C.B. Hill.
> www.nlcccbhill.ab.ca
> A large percentage of our DND funding goes to them. (If I remeber correctly.)



I love this misconception, The Navy League Cadets are NOT sponsored by DND in any form, some units however are permitted to parade at HMC Naval Reserve Facilities, such as NLCC JRK MILLAN at HMCS CHIPPAWA in Winnipeg. The cadets in these units have to pay for their uniforms (small rental fee) and the pay upwards of $250.00 to attend 1 week of summer camp. The training that they complete in three years is equivalent to completing Phase 1 of the sea cadet training program (assuming that the Navy League Cadet acheived a rank higher than Petty Officer 2nd class). 

As for attendance, I think sometimes that the cadets don't understand the importance of attending regular parade nights. Not only does it effect their training and ability to attend summer training, but it also effects the unit. If the unit cannot maintain a specific number of cadets on the parade square every week they run the risk of losing money for additional training that is provided by the detachements. If you want a your corps or squadron to do fun and exciting activities make sure that your friends and fellow cadets attend regularly otherwise everyone loses out.


----------



## armygurl_557 (5 Jul 2005)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> HOLY *profane word here*, thats just a few people. As it stands, we have about 90 on paper, with about 60 who bother to show up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes i know uts frikken HUGE!!


----------



## tabernac (5 Jul 2005)

Biggins said:
			
		

> I love this misconception, The Navy League Cadets are NOT sponsored by DND in any form, some units however are permitted to parade at HMC Naval Reserve Facilities, such as NLCC JRK MILLAN at HMCS CHIPPAWA in Winnipeg. The cadets in these units have to pay for their uniforms (small rental fee) and the pay upwards of $250.00 to attend 1 week of summer camp. The training that they complete in three years is equivalent to completing Phase 1 of the sea cadet training program (assuming that the Navy League Cadet acheived a rank higher than Petty Officer 2nd class).



Oh, I completely understand that, Sir. In no *direct* way are NLC Corps sponsored by DND. That being said, RCSCC Warrior indirectly hands over a significant amount of their avaliable DND funding to NLCC C.B. Hill, although I do not know all the complete details. (Aside from being sponsored by Warrior, CB Hill is sponsored by the west end Walmart, and I do believe the Norwood Leigion.)


----------

